

Washington Redskins trademark canceled by U.S. Patent Office - jamesbritt
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-washington-redskins-trademark-cancelled-20140618,0,1927895.story

======
j2kun
I support this, but it makes me wonder: how can political correctness be part
of the USPTO's duties? It seems reasonable to me that someone should be
allowed to have a trademark on a distasteful, disparaging, but original and
representative symbol. I imagine that's how much of the pornography industry's
trademarks work.

~~~
jamesbritt
This is what struck me about the decision. The article claims that
"[t]rademarks that belittle other groups are not permitted under federal law."

Yet it seems problematic that the office gets to decide then thi is the case.

If something is legally protected speech, however offensive it may be, it
should be eligible for trademark protection.

